# Digit Linux



## rakee (Nov 25, 2004)

well sorry if you all mistook theres a Linux distro....DigitLinux

lets post here our request of linux distribution needed in the next issue.let digit decide from the major requests

i need in december 2004---mandrake 10.1---the no1 linux

and guyz care to develop a linux from scratch and crown it as digitlinux...reply


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 25, 2004)

"mandrake 10.1---the no1 linux " Says Who? Gentoo RULES !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 25, 2004)

We have our own distribution based on Debian called "Gnoware" .... digit guys can remaster and distribute it .... or just distribute it as gnoware...


----------



## firewall (Nov 25, 2004)

@gnurag please pass me the download url 

a.m


----------



## rakee (Nov 26, 2004)

me too


----------



## mail2and (Nov 26, 2004)

Lycoris Linux 1.4


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 26, 2004)

Slax live ...


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 26, 2004)

rakee said:
			
		

> lets post here our request of linux distribution needed in the next issue.let digit decide from the major requests
> 
> i need in december 2004---mandrake 10.1---the no1 linux



check out this thread for software requests:

```
*thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10177
```


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 28, 2004)

Gnoware is not available on web due bandwidth issues at tifr... however i'll try to create a symlink in apache dir....  will just try if i can do it...


----------



## Ricky (Nov 28, 2004)

do we have its description page available on internet ?


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 30, 2004)

where is the link?


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 30, 2004)

Gnoware information page: 

Gnoware is a part of the Gnowledge project... Good thing about this distro is that it contains 100% Free Software and no proprietary programs are there.... 

There is a download link for Gnoware somewhere... but i dunno where... just wait for a couple of days, and i'll find out....


----------



## nixcraft (Dec 8, 2004)

So now we have DigtLinux


----------



## curvenger (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey guyz, Redhat/Fedora Rulezzzzzzz


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 9, 2004)

curvenger said:
			
		

> Hey guyz, Redhat/Fedora Rulezzzzzzz


So far it is the most installed distro. But I think other distros are catching up very fast. In PCQ poll so many people wanted Debian that this time they have given Debian on a bootable DVD!


----------



## swatkat (Dec 9, 2004)

Debian ans FreeBSD rocks.
Also Digit should give some 'interesting' distroes like aLinux,Movix2,Nitix etc.


----------



## vignesh (Feb 8, 2005)

how do I get into the gentoo gui mode.i have a gentoo live cd


----------



## curvenger (Feb 9, 2005)

Debian is very good, and there are lotza kewl software, but what I dont like is that their packageing system i.e .dep, coz cannot share with other packages, for eg i can use some SuSe .rpm with fedora and works fine.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 9, 2005)

The packages CD is required to set up the X server and the windows manager like kde gnome etc. Alternativly a good internet connection is needed to emerge the required packages.


----------



## daj123 (Feb 9, 2005)

swatkat said:
			
		

> ...FreeBSD rocks.


FreeBSD is EVIL!!! It destroyed my system once!


----------



## rabin601 (Feb 10, 2005)

latest knoppix is wanted


----------

